# Rod rebuild?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have an older OM Cape Pt. from BPS that I bought from Neil (NTKG) a couple of years ago. I love the feel of the rod and wish they still put this rod out but I know better. This has the weird Fuji sliding reel seat and some of the clear coating is starting to crack on the rod. Is it possible to tear a rod down and start over again with just the blank and make it like new again? Only with a different reel seat and a little less flash. I want it as plain as possible.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

a complete teardown/rebuild is possible, but takes a lot of work. you would need to remove all components(guides, reel seat, grips etc.) and remove all wraps(fancy wrap above reel seat, below and at bottom of tip section. if guide replacement and reelseat orientation were going to be the same, a light sanding of the wrapped areas to remove and rough spots would be all thats required, but if you want a complete re-do, you would sand lightly the entire blank, removing the finish form the entirety. re-orient guides, seat, grips as desired, re-wrap, and finish the entire blank with a light coat of finish.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You can change the seat out without to much problems If that is all you want to do. Ill post up a little "how to" after I get some sleep...


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I have an older OM Cape Pt. from BPS that I bought from Neil (NTKG) a couple of years ago. I love the feel of the rod and wish they still put this rod out but I know better. This has the weird Fuji sliding reel seat and some of the clear coating is starting to crack on the rod. Is it possible to tear a rod down and start over again with just the blank and make it like new again? Only with a different reel seat and a little less flash. I want it as plain as possible.


Call Wayne Fowlks 757 481 4107 he can do it


----------

